# Poem: I don't ask for much



## Guest (May 13, 2005)

I wasn't sure where I should put this on this site so sorry if this is the wrong area. Anyway. I found this poem years ago and for some reason I think it kinda fits us that have DP/DR.Hope you enjoy...Mystic
------------------------------------------------------
This is not the place where I'd like to stay
there's no love here I am going away.

I don't feel i can help anyone here,
there's no comfort ,only fear.

It doesn't seem right that I've been put in this place,
would you check the records again
there's been a terrible mistake.

The air's all wrong,
these minds have walls,

If I stay here much longer
stand assured I will fall.

Even this body is way out of line,
it's worn at the edges and doesn't fit my mind.

People for some reason
can't hear what I'm saying,
they won't look up 
they just keep on playing.

I don't know any family
for the questions you ask,
my memories are blurred
from my sandpaper past.

I'm frightened to be on this world all alone,
I don't ask for much,
I just want to go home!

Author: Uknown


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

OUCH!! Hit me in the pit of my stomach... I think it describes the way I feel exactly.


----------

